

I've Screwed My Kid's Identity - ctoth
http://www.rossp.org/blog/2013/apr/09/identity/

======
Casseres
I believe security as we know it will be different in 10 years time, and that
your request will be granted.

However your post brought up a very thought-provoking point in my opinion:

I was intrigued by your point that today's parents are publishing details of
tomorrow's adults. I have friends that are sharing pictures of their children,
embarrassing stories of their children, and personal details of their
children's lives. 20 years ago, parents shared that kind of by word of mouth
to other friends, or showed pictures at a family get-together. The spread of
that kind of information would usually die when reaching the intended
recipient. Now with the Internet, that information lives on and spreads much
further, and is accessible to strangers for who knows how many years. How can
the adults of tomorrow expect a right to privacy when they can't even control
what is being shared about them today?

My baby pictures live in a drawer in my parent's house (and on my hard drive
just in case the originals accidentally get destroyed). I want my family and
descendants to be able to have those pictures, not the whole world. Today's
children (tomorrow's adults) aren't getting that option when their parents
post their pictures and stories online.

It will probably be about 10 years before I start having children, and I will
do my best to keep their lives private. Though with my friends having children
today, how can I ask them not to share stories and pictures of their children
without seeming insensitive? I certainly can't make the argument as a fellow
parent. I can try to convince politely that they are destroying any notion of
privacy for their children.

The world is only going to get more interesting as technology gets more
advanced, and as humanity grows up with the technology.

------
RossP
Post author here - I'm about to go dark for the day but I'd love to hear how
you're dealing with this both as site builders and as parents.

